# Help Mounting another data source to Android (USB OTG)



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

All,

I have been active in this forum which we touch on this exact question a bit:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4332-Functional-USB-Host-on-Touchpad

However I am stumped after some Google-fu as well as others in this chat about how exactly could I mount an external USB drive into Android without some linux shell work. I was wondering if there was an easy way, maybe a program, that you could open up to enable another drive if it is seen?

I understand there may not be auto-checking for mounts but I thought maybe we'd be lucky with some sort of program that allows mounting. I'd love to be able to mount a USB drive or even a DVD reader personally.

Thanks!


----------

